# Look compatible touring shoes?



## krustybike (Dec 30, 2005)

Bent the rear rim on my commuter bike and until I get a chance to lace up a new one I've been riding my road bike with Look Keo pedals. On the comuter I use SPD's and some inexpensive Shimano mtb/touring shoes, obviously only SPD compat. but that's the type of shoe I'm looking for, softer, easier to walk in than my slick roadie shoes but with the Look 3 hole pattern, anyone got a recommendation? Changing the pedals isn't an option due to the design of the commuter bike's topline cranks and Keo's lack of wrench flats.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

krustybike said:


> Bent the rear rim on my commuter bike and until I get a chance to lace up a new one I've been riding my road bike with Look Keo pedals. On the comuter I use SPD's and some inexpensive Shimano mtb/touring shoes, obviously only SPD compat. but that's the type of shoe I'm looking for, softer, easier to walk in than my slick roadie shoes but with the Look 3 hole pattern, anyone got a recommendation? Changing the pedals isn't an option due to the design of the commuter bike's topline cranks and Keo's lack of wrench flats.
> Thanks,
> Mark



Buy some cheap Performance or Nashbar spd pedals for your road bike. Way cheaper than another pair of shoes.


----------



## krustybike (Dec 30, 2005)

Yeah thats a good idea, but I'm liking the Keos more than the SPDs now.
thanks


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Not sure there is such a thing*



krustybike said:


> . . . that's the type of shoe I'm looking for, softer, easier to walk in than my slick roadie shoes but with the Look 3 hole pattern, . . .
> Thanks,
> Mark


I'm not sure there's a way to make a really "walkable" shoe with a Look cleat, and if there was its flexiness might negate much of what you like about the pedals. I use old-style Looks, and I've always used Kool Kovers. They make walking *much* more secure, but I don't know if they work for the Keo cleats, or if there's a new model.]


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

I wouldn't imagine you can find a shoe like this. The Look cleat is large enough that any walking sole you might have will be covered up by it. Recessing it probably won't work either, the cleat is just too big. Unless your feet are massive!

I have a pair of cheap speedo sandals that my wife picked up for me at Target one day for less than $10.00. If I'm riding my road bike with the Look cleats, I'll throw them in the bag on top. When I get to my destination I'll switch out the Sidis for the sandals and go on about my business. Takes about 1 minute to do and much more comfortable to walk in.

I will admit the mountain shoes with the SPD's are more convenient, but sometimes I like to change things up and ride the road bike.


----------



## taiwan carbon (Apr 10, 2006)

lake cx road shoe from bikenashbar.com


----------



## taiwan carbon (Apr 10, 2006)

correction: lake cx 120 road shoe takes a look cleat.


----------



## krustybike (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.
Good point about the size of the Look cleat not being compatable with a softer sole. I didn't think about that when I posted. 
I like the look of those Lake shoes, might be perfect. Tread design looks great for a Look cleat with plenty of clearance where they get wide.
Mark


----------

